# Wozu braucht man Generics?



## 0blacko0 (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon erwähnt frage ich mich wozu ich Generics brauchen sollte.

Also was kann Generics?
Wozu brauch ich es?
Vorteile? Nachteile?


mfg


----------



## SlaterB (7. Okt 2009)

Generics-Kapitel in einem Lehrbuch lesen?

edit:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 9 Generics, innere Klassen


----------

